
Tesla Model 3 is the #1 Best Selling Car in the US by Revenue - myroon5
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/09/09/tesla-model-3-becomes-1-best-selling-car-in-the-us/
======
montenegrohugo
> Tesla’s average selling price for the Model 3 surged past $55,759

That's a lot of money.

> In August, Tesla’s Model 3 became a top 5 best selling car in the US by
> units [and #1 by revenue]

It's honestly a bit suprising to see this. Keep in mind that it is only data
for August, so it might not be representative for the future. But if Tesla
continues on this track, they could very well become the Apple of the car
industry. Selling a product with clearly defined and differentiated aesthetic
design, with a loyal customer base, at a premium price.

I know they have quite a few problems in other areas, but I wish them the
best. This entire electric car revolution wouldn't have happened for another
10-20 years if not for Tesla and Elon.

~~~
wilsonnb3
> This entire electric car revolution wouldn't have happened for another 10-20
> years if not for Tesla and Elon.

I don't buy this. There hasn't even been an electric car revolution yet in my
opinion, and when there is it will be because of plug in hybrids slowly
extending their all electric range over time as electric car charging
infrastructure improves.

Toyota and Chevy deserve far more credit for the Prius and the Volt than Tesla
does for their cars, although I will admit that the Tesla roadster was part of
what motivated Chevy to make the Volt.

~~~
dagw
_Tesla roadster was part of what motivated Chevy to make the Volt._

Having spoken to a couple of people working R&D at traditional car companies
they tell exactly the same story. Tesla 'forced' them to dust off all those
proof of concept tests their labs had done years ago and try to get them into
production. Without Tesla those concepts would probably still be in a filing
cabinet in their labs.

------
sgillen
I'm def getting Apple vibes too, less sales but more profits, they took in 65%
of the revenue in the EV category according to the article.

------
senthilnayagam
good signs, about a billion dollars per month on model3, and production rampup
would continue.

------
browsercoin
what does this mean for people who are short TSLA?

~~~
jasonvorhe
Let's hope they all lose a shitload of money.

~~~
pvaldes
Ok, I will bite the bait... Why?

~~~
nugga
When there are hundreds of millions of dollars on the line betting for Tesla
to fail someone might be incentivized to take action to spread fud and attack
Tesla any chance they get. It is doubly weird in this case because Tesla's
mission and success will be for the benefit of humanity and not just lining up
the pockets of shareholders.

~~~
talltimtom
You don’t see you own bias. Taking the counter point. Tesla has a hugely
inflated valuation based primarily on speculation, and even if they manage to
become a successful profitable company they might not be worth as much as the
current stock prize puts them at.

The shorts are essentially bets saying “All you investors should have put you
money into other more productive investments” And while we can debate whether
this is true or not. The shorts might have had it. And if they “win” it just
means that a lot of investors wasted a lot of money in Tesla building up a
brand and inferior product when they could have instead just backed other
companies with similar products like the Nissan Leaf, which by the way out-
performs the Tesla model 3 in test scores but doesn’t have the same levels of
internet hype.

You can’t unelaterally state that anyone who’s “building something” is in the
right and all shorters are working against sociaty. Look at Theranos, the
doubters and naysayers had it right. It was a huge waste of time, money and
talented people. Even if they did have incredible levels of hype at the peak.

All that said. I hope Tesla succeeds, but I won’t hold it against the shorts
if they don’t. Tesla is a huge gamble and overvalued even by Musks own
admission.

~~~
nugga
It is primarily the FUD and dozens of high profile news outlets using, if not
outright lies, then very close to deceitful headlines and reporting to paint a
catastrophic picture which seems to be what causes randoms and people not
keenly in the know to lose their shit and tank the stock.

It may have been inflated especially if you believe the value represented the
here and now but the fundamentals haven't changed, in fact they may be even
better than expected. Once Tesla hits profitability on the account sheet (they
already make close to 20% on every Model 3 sold but are 'losing' money because
of heavy investment as far as I can tell).

They're betting big on at least mid range Trucking switching electric because
according to them it'll be cheaper to operate electric fleets. They got a
pickup, the model y, planned to begin production soonish. They can lower their
unit prices once they hit massive scales due to multiple gigafactories. They
operate their own charging network, no other car manufacturer comes anywhere
close to what they have.

My thinking is that the biggest slump in terms of uncertainty (if there ever
was any) and production trouble and cash flow is now past. I bet now is the
best time to buy Tesla until ever again because they're very likely about to
skyrocket imo. If so, thank Elon for hitting that blunt, I guess.

